# Spring Cleaning Day 3



## SirMike1983 (Mar 26, 2017)

Cleaned out part of the front of my spare shed finally. I pulled out this Raleigh Sprite 5-speed and took it for a ride. Not as warm today though...


----------



## WVBicycles (Mar 26, 2017)

that's one spotless ride very nice


----------



## morton (Mar 27, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> Cleaned out part of the front of my spare shed finally. I pulled out this Raleigh Sprite 5-speed and took it for a ride. Not as warm today though...




Like those tires and a set would look good on my Sports....care to divulge the source?  Thanks.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 28, 2017)

Those tires are Duro brand ISO 590 (26 x 1 3/8 English). I got them from a dealer on eBay a couple of years ago.

The Duro tires tend to have a "balloon-y" look to them - they're very rounded and have high side walls. They're slightly larger than most of the Kenda tires, but still much smaller than the Col de La Vie tires. They have a street tread like a Kenda, but are a larger tire with a rounder street surface. The white walls really pop on them - very large and bright.


----------



## morton (Mar 28, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> Those tires are Duro brand ISO 590 (26 x 1 3/8 English). I got them from a dealer on eBay a couple of years ago.
> 
> The Duro tires tend to have a "balloon-y" look to them - they're very rounded and have high side walls. They're slightly larger than most of the Kenda tires, but still much smaller than the Col de La Vie tires. They have a street tread like a Kenda, but are a larger tire with a rounder street surface. The white walls really pop on them - very large and bright.




Thanks for the comeback.  I don't have an ebay account but at least I know what to look for.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 6, 2017)

Dusted the bikes in my spare shed off, spun the wheels, and aired up the tires. I brought out this 1958 Raleigh four-speed and took a couple rides over the past several evenings.


----------

